# Stocking list for 75 FOWLR



## RudiG (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey guys,
the past few months I have been setting up my new 75 gallon FOWLR tank. I have a 3" sand bed and about 70-80 pounds of live rock. I also have my clean up crew and a few fish in there already and all of them seem to be doing perfectly fine (all my parameters are 0, 8.3 pH). Fishwise, I have a Foxface, Coral Beauty, and 2 Ocellaris Clownfish. I would like to add a few more fish that are active and bring some more movement into my tank. I'm pretty open to any suggestions you might have!


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

RudiG said:


> Hey guys,
> the past few months I have been setting up my new 75 gallon FOWLR tank. I have a 3" sand bed and about 70-80 pounds of live rock. I also have my clean up crew and a few fish in there already and all of them seem to be doing perfectly fine (all my parameters are 0, 8.3 pH). Fishwise, I have a Foxface, Coral Beauty, and 2 Ocellaris Clownfish. I would like to add a few more fish that are active and bring some more movement into my tank. I'm pretty open to any suggestions you might have!


You say all your parameters are zero, but what are your calcium and alkalinity?

I see that you have a foxface, so I assume this is not a reef and there are no corals in your tank? I also think that the 75 gallon tank is considered a bit small for a foxface, they tend to thrive in a 125 or greater... Any plans on upgrading?

There are wrasses that I like a lot that might make a good addition to this tank. Try the 6-line wrasse, pinkface wrasse or a mystery wrasse. I think that you could also get away with a Yellow-Eye Kole Tang in a tank this size, but you are running low on room considering it is a 75 anyway.


----------

